# NAPgA Rendezvous 2016



## ThirdAcreFarm (Sep 5, 2015)

http://www.napga.org/2016/01/14/napga-rendezvous-2016-june-23-26-near-ukiah-or/
Who is going to this years rendezvous?


----------



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

I would like to go, I'm about a 5 hour drive away. It seems like a lot of fun! I just want to know what all they have planned. There is not much information on the website.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Try this link, there's much more information. http://www.napga.org/category/rendezvous/


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Marie529 said:


> I would like to go, I'm about a 5 hour drive away. It seems like a lot of fun! I just want to know what all they have planned. There is not much information on the website.


It IS a lot of fun, but details have not yet been finalized. There's going to be a NAPgA board meeting next week and I'm sure we'll learn a lot more about the specific speakers and activities then. Usually there is a hike/trail cleanup project on one of the days. There are always several different speakers and seminars. We've had things like "leave no trace" camping (especially as it pertains to bringing in goats), edible and medicinal plants, hoof trimming, the latest science on whether goats pose a disease threat to Bighorn Sheep (this one was delivered by a researcher from WSU last year and was wonderful), dehydrating food for the trail, bear safety, etc.

Someone usually brings a scale so people can weigh their goats, and last year we had a "guess the goat's weight" contest. Sometimes there are other contests like "most bonded goat", who is best at balancing panniers, who can saddle their goat the quickest, etc. There's always a big pot luck dinner one night, a pancake breakfast one morning, and a fundraiser auction with lots of really cool stuff. I've even been able to take my goats swimming at both Rendys I've attended. It's a very full, fun weekend. You should definitely try to make it!


----------



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

That sounds great! I've never really been to any goat events outside of 4-H or my area. I think that I would be quite the contender for the "most bonded" contest. I'll definitely try to make it!


----------



## ThirdAcreFarm (Sep 5, 2015)

*rendy 2016*

We are coming from Arizona. We had already planned a trip to Olympia, WA, and friends camp at on the coast all summer so are visiting and I found this. We have two Dwarf Nigerians that are our hiking companions and will carry light stuff for us later. When I found this I was very excited. We can see how things are done when you camp with goats. We are not bringing ours since we will be traveling over two weeks but want to attend and learn. They have been motorhome camping with us with a fenced area we built for them and they travel well. I'm looking forward to it and am excited to learn more.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ah, too bad. If you brought the little buggers down the Oregon coast on your way back, we could meet for a beach hike. 

The Rendy campground has room for a motor home. No hook ups but, plenty of room and decent roads.


----------



## ThirdAcreFarm (Sep 5, 2015)

It would be too much stress on them, we'll be traveling a couple of weeks and living out of the truck. No motorhome this time.
Robin in AZ


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, for those who may still be coming. Because this camp out is in the Blue Mountains and near Big Horn Sheep country all goats over 3 months old that attend should either be tested for MOVI or quarantined away from nose contact with tested goats. 

We are sorry that it ruins some of the fun but, we must get these studies done and win our right to hike in the high country without messing up our court cases. 
If you have submitted one nasal swab, there will be a vet on the premises to pull the second test. 

Thank You everyone and I hope to see you there.


----------



## ThirdAcreFarm (Sep 5, 2015)

Goathiker, did you go to the Rendy?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, I was there...


----------



## ThirdAcreFarm (Sep 5, 2015)

sorry to have missed you!


----------

